# Night Owl Pass



## Norton (Mar 24, 2008)

Is there any way to get a Night Owl pass without having to drive out to the beach to get it? I will be going to Johnsons beach this weekend and would like to get there early, but the gates dont open until around 8a, and I would like to stay away from making a trip over there ahead of time just to get the pass.

I have looked on line but dont see anything about being able to purchase one online or over the phone.. Any help?


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

its part of GINS. Id call headquarters Park Headquarters, Florida

(850) 934-2600



And ask them to direct you to the right person.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Can anyone get a night owl pass or is that just a military thing...The last time I was down there the signs that were up really catered to military....Just wondering if civilians were figured in on this pass?


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a night owl pass for Big Lagoon and I had to go in the office and fill out paperwork- not sure if it applies to GINS or not, but I have a year pass for that place too. I don't think my annual pass for GINS will get me in after hours but the Big Lagoon pass will. State vs. federal I guess...


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

you must purchase a night owl pass in addition to the anual day pass there is no way to purchase the night owl pass with out being there in person, they check dl info and have a paper for you to fill out. you do not have to be military to get one 

$25 for the day pass and $30 additional for the night owl, just bought mine last week.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Thats not bad at all...Thanks for the info.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

One more question....Does tht apply for in state and out of state residents?


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

yes both in state and out of state. They don't even ask for ID.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks...Does Johnsons Beach come to a point at the canal?


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I bought my nite owl and annual pass when pickens first opened, and feel like an idiot. Hardly anyone one out there at nite has one, and they dont enforce it, even if you call them. Dont waste your money like I did, just go when the gate closes. I even emailed them, and got a polite response, still no enforcement.


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

Pay the $30 and have peace of mind that you did the right thing.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Yessir...I'd pay it for sure...Better safe than sorry.


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

they enforce on johnsons beach, and will write tickets if you do not have a night owl passand are there after they close the gate.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

I fish Johnson Beach both night and day and do have both permits.



They give you the password(lock combination) at the first of the month and you can go and come at will.



They do check the area from time to time for permits. C2


----------

